
How two companies hooked customers on rarely used products - fraqed
https://thenextweb.com/business/2017/03/08/two-companies-hooked-customers-rarely-used-products/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web+All+Stories%29#.tnw_ch4PD94n
======
woliveirajr
> How does the startup accelerator stay connected to the tech community? The
> answer is content.

> Hacker News, a content aggregation site owned by Y Combinator, was visited
> 18.6 million times in July 2016. (...) Though it’s not Y Combinator’s core
> business, it has successfully drawn attention to the accelerator by forming
> a content-consumption habit.

Provide content (or a place where discussion can occur freely) so that people
are always near your business.

